# Just landed!



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

Emerald here, fresh off the plane.The lovely lady's in Chiang Rai on business today so that leaves me in Bangkok city trying to organize employment in some way,shape,or form.If anyone knows of a great running route (longer than a 400mt park loop) then let me know.

Regards,

Emerald


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*runing*



Emerald said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Emerald here, fresh off the plane.The lovely lady's in Chiang Rai on business today so that leaves me in Bangkok city trying to organize employment in some way,shape,or form.If anyone knows of a great running route (longer than a 400mt park loop) then let me know.
> 
> ...


Hopw about Lupini Park on Rhama 4 ?


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Cheers Oddball,I'll check it out on a map.


----------



## chicowoodduck (Jul 10, 2007)

Try Lumphini Park off of Rama IV Road. I used to jog down from the Sukhumvit area each morning and do three or four miles on the path around the lakes.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

chicowoodduck said:


> Try Lumphini Park off of Rama IV Road. I used to jog down from the Sukhumvit area each morning and do three or four miles on the path around the lakes.


Hi there Chicowoodduck,

Actually,I just had my first run there last night.It's still a little small for my liking,but there are plenty of things happening to keep it interesting.


----------



## chicowoodduck (Jul 10, 2007)

Dear Emerald, Glad you had the chance to do the circuit, I agree, it is short, but it beats the heck out of navigating the city streets and breathing in all the exhaust fumes! I have done that, but at 5 am when traffic was somewhat calm, if that's possible in BKK


----------

